# Photographs of Manhattan in 1936



## editor (Apr 8, 2019)

Another beautiful selection from the Flashbak site: 



























More Marvellous Photographs of Manhattan in 1936 - Flashbak


----------



## John Orbson (May 22, 2019)

These old photographs look beautiful. I like the old cars, clothes and street markets. See interesting New York City demographics here: 
<spam removed and warning given>


----------



## Don Troooomp (May 22, 2019)

Photographers are great - They give us a history we would never really see if they weren't around.


----------

